# Cost to start reloading



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I know nothing about reloading.

What is the basic equipment needed and cost to get started?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

There are I'm sure folks that could have written the books on it here but this may give you a start.

https://www.gunmann.com/reloading-kits-for-beginners/


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My opinion for what it’s worth is that it’s a bad time to get into reloading. Or better stated, it’s too late. It also depends on why you want to reload. 

But to answer your question.

Equipment isn’t bad. I have a Dillon 550. Have had it for years and it’s paid me back in dividends. I think, at the time I paid around $600 for it. It’s a progressive 4 station so I can move pretty well volume wise once I have all the preliminaries out of the way (powder load, trimming, etc). I can reload for a fraction of the cost (example being 9mm at $0.12 per round)

Other equipment depending on what you reload will go from under $100 to another $500 easily. 

And then there is the learning curve. 

The reason I say it’s too late and/or a bad a time is that even if you could get the equipment, you won’t be able to find the components and if you do, it will be such elevated prices that the benefits in reloading aren’t there; just by retail ammo. Primers are almost has hard to find as ammo. Brass is at 3 or 4x the normal cost. Powder is up in price but seemed to still be available (I haven’t looked lately)

Now, with that said, if you are in competition shooting and reload for accuracy, etc and reload calibers such as 6.5, etc, then y go for it. That’s a different reason to reload and you’ll enjoy it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

It’s my experience that primers are the most scarce reloading component right now. I can buy powder pretty easy. Bullets too. But primers are pretty rare right now except for maybe on gunbroker at astronomical prices. So I definately would not seriously look at starting to reload now. Hoard whatever ammo you have now and wait. Maybe by 2022 things will improve and you just might find people selling off reloading equipment they just purchased recently.


I had to edit this. I said powder is rare except for gunbroker. WRONG! Primers are rare! I just had a ‘senior moment’.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You can get into the Lee reloading equipment pretty cheap. $200 bucks can get you started. 

Depends on what your trying to do? You can get away with a cheaper single stage press or spend a ton more for a ammo factory. Once you figure out it's what you want and actually can do, finding supplies. Then step up and invest more money into better equipment.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I went with a Lee "Anniversary" kit I found at my local Academy Sports.
I think it was $150.
It included a single stage press, a powder measure, a balance scale, case lube, and primer do-dads for small and large primer seating.

This is the basic setup you will need. But with just this, you can't make anything.
Next you need die sets for the calibers you intend to reload. That means getting a resizing die, the bullet seating die, and depending on your caliber, a crimping die. Lots of manufacturers sell these as kits. They range anywhere from $30-$80+, again depending on caliber chosen. You'll also need the appropriate shell holder for your case size. These are usually less than $5 a piece.
You will need a method of cleaning used brass cases. This can be as simple and painstaking as using a small brush and elbow grease, or you can get a vibratory tumbler, or step up to an ultrasonic cleaner to get that brass glimmering.
A case length trimmer will be needed as well. Lee makes caliber specific ones that can be chucked into a drill for pretty cheap (usually less than $10), or you can upgrade to a universal which can be found for between $60 and $100.
A case mouth deburring tool will be needed as well. Cheap will run you $5, no so cheap, ~$30.
You'll need a loading manual that covers your chosen caliber/bullet weight/powder charge as well. There are some free online resources for this from various manufacturers.

To start your first common caliber, you're looking at anywhere between $300 and $500 for the initial setup and tool purchase depending on brand, press design, and upgrades.

The next part is what becomes difficult.
The components...
You need cases (which you may have saved from previous use), fresh primers, smokeless powder, and bullets (manufactured or self-made).
Due to the shortage, and bullet manufacturers pumping out at greater than maximum capacity for months now, these are scarce. Primers exist, but they are crazy high online. I bought a box of 1000 small rifle primers for $40 at the start of this shortage. That same box is now north of $100 if you can find it.
Cases can be found relatively easy if you're able to find folks who've stocked up for a long time. I got a nice pile of brass from a member here for .40S&W.
Powder can be hard to find depending on where you are. I have a local place that seems to be well stocked. I could get at least one pound of just about any powder I need for $30-$50. Consult your manual for the powder you want to use with the bullet weight chosen and velocity you wish to achieve, and start your quest.
Bullets are gone around me. Unless you shoot cowboy calibers, it's just not on the shelf here.
At this point, you will need to trade, pay stupid high prices, or make your own. Making your own presents its own challenges, as molds are not easy to come by this late in the game.

I recommend putting up a classified here for what you need and seeing if you get any bites.

Sorry for the bad news, but I have to reiterate what others have said... it's a bad time to start reloading.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> There are I'm sure folks that could have written the books on it here but this may give you a start.
> 
> https://www.gunmann.com/reloading-kits-for-beginners/


I started off, many years ago, with a kit like that Lee Deluxe turret kit, except mine came with a reloading manual. I would highly recommend such a kit for starting out. I would add, however, that if you can't find bullets, primers, and powder, then it is all for naught.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> My opinion for what it's worth is that it's a bad time to get into reloading. Or better stated, it's too late. It also depends on why you want to reload.
> 
> But to answer your question.
> 
> ...


Completely agree here. Getting started right now is going to be expensive and time consuming as you source materials.

My set-up is a Hornady L-n-L progressive. A 5 station machine that can pump out 4-600 rounds per hour. It is a great machine. A little cheaper than Dillon, but also a little finikier. Either one will serve you well for multiple caliber reloading.



Chipper said:


> You can get into the Lee reloading equipment pretty cheap. $200 bucks can get you started.
> 
> Depends on what your trying to do? You can get away with a cheaper single stage press or spend a ton more for a ammo factory. Once you figure out it's what you want and actually can do, finding supplies. Then step up and invest more money into better equipment.


Unless you're just loading for precision rifle, get the Lee classic turret or the new progressive they offer. The single stage will get old fast for pistol.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

A few sources of components. Note that most will be out of stock, but these are all good companies to buy from. Some more expensive than others, but all good companies. 

Midwayusa.com
Grafs and son reloading
powdervalleyinc.com great pricing on primers and powders. 
Rocky Mountain reloading makes new and stocks pulled bullets
Brownells
Cabalas.com If everything else fails and you need something, they are expensive but carry a lot.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I took a reloading class right before Obama took office and it was one of the best decisions I have ever made. I love reloading for many reasons, but one of the coolest aspects is the wide range of bullet weights for each caliber. When was the last time you saw a 200 or 220 gr 30 06 cartridge on the shelf of your LGS or big box store? 

Cost is a little steep to get started, expect over $500 to get you rolling. I agree with Pirate that now may be a rough time to get into it, not to discourage you at all. Components (especially primers) are extremely difficult to come by right now.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> ...What is the basic equipment needed and cost to get started?


If you look at what comes in the reloading starter kits it'll give you a good idea of what you need to get started. A pretty good started kit (If you can find one in stock) runs about $150, a set of dies for the round you want to reload is another $50.

Like everyone's saying: brass, bullets, powder and primers (especially primers) can be hard to find and over priced when you can find them but they're all still out there if you keep looking.

I didn't get into reloading until this summer, stuff was still available but I probably paid twice the pre-2020 price for everything. ...I look at the extra cost as a penalty I have to pay for not being prepared.


----------



## Alburt (Jan 25, 2020)

1. Find yourself a local mentor.
2. You need a press, a set of dies, scale and a priming tool.
3. Keep an eye on Craigslist and Offerup for estate sales. Ask you mentor his opinion on what's there. You can sometimes find equipment for 10 to 25 cents on the dollar.
4. Or you can ask around your local gun shop. (The sort with there are always a couple hang-arounds, You may have to deal with a plethora of opinions, but there is often some experience and a source of gear.)
5. Good luck finding primers.


----------

